# DIY Bow Mount (FlipCamera)...with video



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

After seeing so many bow mounts that people have been doing on here for recording DIY bow hunts I thought I would try one out myself. So I was looking around my junk drawer and I spotted this piece of metal and an old video camera mount for a tri-pod and thought hmmmmmm ...bend it, twist it a little, and this could work...... so I grabbed a set of pliers started to bend it and twist it .....did my best impression of He-Man and the finished product is here.....flat black spray paint and some dampers glued to the bracket for shock absorption. 




Here's the video.....Flip Camera. This is from my deck and the target is 20 yards away.....Can't wait to try it out this year on a whitetail.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

If you wouldn't mind please post a couple shots of the mount without the camera on or on the bow, interested in seeing how the twist looks and what you are using to dampen the vibration.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Not a problem........give me a little bit and I'll get back on later tonight and post some more pics.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

The first pic is the old camera mount the connects the old style camera to a tripod....the second pic is the underside of the mount with a mathews damper cut in half and glued to the bottom for a dampening effect....the third pic is the mount with the bracket put together with 2 mini mathews dampers glued on top and the original piece of metal for a reference...with the last pic of the original piece of metal and the one I twisted with a set of pliers and flat black spray paint to dull it down.


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's what I did. I have a GoPro that comes with all different kinds of mounts. I used a handle bar mount and put it on my stab.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Rgarbarino said:


> Here's what I did. I have a GoPro that comes with all different kinds of mounts. I used a handle bar mount and put it on my stab.


Nice!!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

YEP... I am really liking the Flip Mount Idea... I have a Flip Mino, and I will be putting on my Hunting Rig this year.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's another vid....I put some moleskin on the mount where the camera sits on and on the bracket itself to see if it would help with shock factor....it looks like it helped a little bit...(who knows I might be seeing things )....if you watch it on YouTube in HD you can actually see the arrow hit the target (and the video is larger on the screen then on here) which is what I was hoping it would do...I want to see the impact shot on the deer so I might do some more tinkering around to get more of the shock out of the shot.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the specifics on the Screw that actually screws into the bottom of the Flip? I dont see myself using a Tri-pod mount piece, and I wanted to grab whatever size bolt I would need to use. Is it like a 1/4"x18 or 1/4"x20? I am thinking I might need about 5/8" long by the time I use 1/8" or 1/4" steel. I just need to know the Thread size of the bolt!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fresno Dan said:


> What is the specifics on the Screw that actually screws into the bottom of the Flip? I dont see myself using a Tri-pod mount piece, and I wanted to grab whatever size bolt I would need to use. Is it like a 1/4"x18 or 1/4"x20? I am thinking I might need about 5/8" long by the time I use 1/8" or 1/4" steel. I just need to know the Thread size of the bolt!


I just measured the thread hole where the screw mounts in and it's 1/4 inch wide and it looks like a 1/4 inch deep


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah... I forgot to post. I brought some 1/4"x20 thread bolts home and that is what it is. They are 1/4x20 threaded, I have 1/2" long bolts and it has Plenty sticking out once it is tight, so that will give plenty for the mount that I build. I am thinking of using like a 1/2" wide L bracket and tap the end that attaches to the Stabilizer bolt 5/16x24, that way it will thread on and not just slide. I am also thinking of rubber dipping the entire L. That might help to dampen the vibro and shock!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fresno Dan said:


> Yeah... I forgot to post. I brought some 1/4"x20 thread bolts home and that is what it is. They are 1/4x20 threaded, I have 1/2" long bolts and it has Plenty sticking out once it is tight, so that will give plenty for the mount that I build. I am thinking of using like a 1/2" wide L bracket and tap the end that attaches to the Stabilizer bolt 5/16x24, that way it will thread on and not just slide. I am also thinking of rubber dipping the entire L. That might help to dampen the vibro and shock!


Rubber dip would be a great idea........post a pic of it when you are done, and post a video too......Good luck


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I bought some Rubber Spray today at OSH and decided to spray the L Angle and the 1/4x20 bolt for the Flip. They came out real good, and I am gonna get it mounted to the Athens tomorrow for a few test shots. I will post a video once I get it setup and shooting. Here are some pics of the mount.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I tried damping the one I built. It helped, but only a very small amount. The biggest improvement I found was boring the mounting hole larger enough to put a rubber wiring grommet in it, then just putting the bolt into that so there was a way to isolate vibration between the mounting bracket and the camera. Then I added the mini-damper between that mounting bolt and the camera and took almost all the shock out of it. 

I can assure you that if the camera is directly attached to a metal bracket there will be some shocking getting to the camera.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I have been doing some modifications to the Flip Mount. Vibration is still there a little bit, and I need to start holding the bow a little steadier, but it works really good, I think I am going to work a little more on it.

Here is after some tinkering.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Dan take a few pics of your mount......doing something right u hardly have any vibration....Im interested what your set up looks like to stop the shock factor......vid looks good


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comment Jason, I will do that for sure this evening when I get home, I didn't get on much yesterday was real busy. I still want to work on the mount a little more, and I am also thinking that I might want to make a mount that is offset from the stabilizer, because the way everything is right now, I can not see the screen of the flip at all if I am holding my bow in line. Kind of don't like that, cause I cant see what it is pointing at. I would hate to have the Buck of a life time in front of me, and I think I have him and come to find out the camera was looking at the ground or 10 feet left! I will get you some pictures of the current setup for sure.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

That's why I offset mine because of that same reason...I couldn't stand not being able to see the screen either.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been thinking about using some kind of lite weight angle (Maybe Aluminum) That was I dont have to be doing heating and bending. I will have a vertical and horizontal leg. I need to get some cool weather out here so I can spend some hours in my garage. Temps everyday 98-100 makes my garage a sauna.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok... I finally got out in the garage and got a couple shots of my mount as it is right now. I am not 100% happy with it, but it has been way to hot here in Fresno to be working in a Garage that registered temps of 118 this afternoon. So I will be working on it a little bit this weekend, in the morning when it is still a little cool.


----------



## F4iRanger (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice ideas guys


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I have some new brackets that I am in the process of Rubber Spraying... I am making one that will allow the Flip to be off to the side of my Bow Hand, so that I can see the screen of the Flip while filming, than I will know what I am looking at. I will have them completed probably tomorrow, and I will get some pictures up.


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

My flip camera makes a pretty loud beep when I turn it on. Did you do anyting to dampen or eliminate that noise?


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

foxcat said:


> My flip camera makes a pretty loud beep when I turn it on. Did you do anyting to dampen or eliminate that noise?


Hold down the record button as you first turn it on, it will go into the setup mode, you can turn off the "tones" from that menu. I just tried it and it makes no noise when you turn it on or off, and no noise when you start to record.

I may be out in the garage making a mount myself now.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

YEah I have turned mine off a long time ago. I also have the record red light turned off. Shouldnt be an issue at all when I am hunting.


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Well Dan I made a new mount similar to the one you have on here but twisting it to the side a bit..... it's smaller and more compact then what I originally had and I think this one is gonna be better, less shock and not as bulky....gonna tweak some things on it a little to see if I can make improvements.....I'll post some pics and a video in a few days or so.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Jason thats cool to hear, I have to go out of town Thursday morning, so I have not been messing with it this week, and I was working on a Stabilizer that I made out of aluminum this past weekend, so I didnt get a chance to work much on my new mount I want to make, I did get them Rubber Sprayed. I will hopefully get a little time this coming weekend to get them done. Make sure you post up some pictures, I really want to see how you twisted it for a side mount, that might be a good choice. If I can ever get AutoCAD for Mac to starting working again after my Lion update, I am going to try and do some designing.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can we get some more pictures in here too? I'm trying to figure out how im going to mount mine and need some more ideas
Thanks guys


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well here is a picture of a new one that I am trying... It is made with 1/2x1/2" Aluminum Angle On the side that sits behind that Stabilizer, I cut the horizontal leg back, so that it was just the flat side. I have made two different lengths. 1 - 4" and 1 - 5 1/4" that way I can see which one will give me a good view while recording. here is a picture of the 4" with the 1/4x20 bolt for the Camera and the 5/16x24 all thread for the bow side. I have about 6 coats of Rubber Spray on the Mounts. I am hoping that will help with Vibration, and I plan to use Rubber Grommets on top and bottom with the bolts.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fresno Dan said:


> Well here is a picture of a new one that I am trying... It is made with 1/2x1/2" Aluminum Angle On the side that sits behind that Stabilizer, I cut the horizontal leg back, so that it was just the flat side. I have made two different lengths. 1 - 4" and 1 - 5 1/4" that way I can see which one will give me a good view while recording. here is a picture of the 4" with the 1/4x20 bolt for the Camera and the 5/16x24 all thread for the bow side. I have about 6 coats of Rubber Spray on the Mounts. I am hoping that will help with Vibration, and I plan to use Rubber Grommets on top and bottom with the bolts.
> 
> View attachment 1139700


I like the idea of the aluminum angle.......get a vid on here of it .....might have to switch to this depending on how the video looks......Nice work Dan.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

It will have to be hopefully this weekend, I am out of town Thursday and Friday this week. I will be back Late Friday, so maybe Saturday I can shoot it. Thanks


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Just tried the Aluminum Edge and it VIBRATES like you wouldn't believe.....scratching that idea there


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the Aluminum Edge?


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fresno Dan said:


> What is the Aluminum Edge?


Oops meant to say Aluminum Angle....sorry.....


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I will run some tests this evening or tomorrow, to see what mine will do. Sorry it didnt work for you.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well Looks like the Aluminum Angle is CRAP!!! See the Vibration in the Video! Damn... :angry: Back to the Drawing Board. I wonder if I can use the Bent L bracket and turn it sideways and then twist the side that attaches to the Flip.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

That's what I would try (L bracket).................I took the foam grip that was on an old pair of steady sticks and slid that over my bracket........it made a big difference....... it actually dampened it down and stopped a lot of the vibration.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool ideas. I have yet to make a bracket yet, but I will soon. I have an idea for using some old left over string suppressors in the bracket between the flip camera and the bow. Simply going to drill a hole or two that is a bit smaller than the rubber string suppressor, and pull it through the bracket. Hopefully the hole size is small enough to have an interference fit so it doesnt fall out. A few drops of super glue may help hold it too.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I am going to try and work on my Aluminum Angle Bracket. I don't have any kind of Suppressor on the 5/16 screw at the bow connection, so I think I am going to try a couple things there, and I am also going to try and rubber washer the 1/4x20 bolt a little better. I am also thinking that I might need to make to bow connection hole a little bigger and use a Grommet instead of having it threaded at 5/16. I am thinking that it being direct connect that way, might not be helping much. But, I have really noticed that the Flip is swaying on the bracket, even before I shoot, so there is some work to be done there. It is going to become a nag on me, if I don't figure this out.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Alright I tried something new.......I took a small L bracket (like the ones to hold up shelves) a couple of washers, a long bolt to fit thru the riser of the bow and a nut to hold it.......photos and video below


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the idea of it hooked to the riser instead of the stab... but, what if you like to shoot with your quiver attached? I know i do... but if you dont shoot with your quiver on that is one fine good idear sir!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Jason, The after shock is VERY short. Not bad at all, I might have to look at that. I have a feeling my life is going to get very intense in the next few weeks, so I dont know how much I will get to mess around with this. (Might be moving)


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been following the thread and others to find a good DIY mount for my playsport.... and my concept has been going along the idea of your last one... but I was going to use a couple of rubber washers as well to see if they absorb some of the shock... I don't know if you added any rubber washers to yours.. but seeing your video makes it seem like your onto something with your last mount... I like it


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

walnuts4x4 said:


> I've been following the thread and others to find a good DIY mount for my playsport.... and my concept has been going along the idea of your last one... but I was going to use a couple of rubber washers as well to see if they absorb some of the shock... I don't know if you added any rubber washers to yours.. but seeing your video makes it seem like your onto something with your last mount... I like it


Are you referencing Jason's last one? I think he has something there as well. I am gonna have to see what kind of time I will have over the next couple weeks, to see about making something similar.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I started mine....I have some 1 x 1 x 1/8" alum angle that I cut to length and have drilled 2 holes in. One hole for the stabilizer stud, and the other for the flip camera screw. I also have a sheet of 1/16" black rubber, that I will most likely line all the sides of the bracket with using some spray glue, or contact cement. I may also get my hands on some pouron(foam rubber) to go between the bracket and the camera. I'll definately post pics and video when I get this thing done.


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah I really like the concept that Jason has going on... seems like he has it pretty well dialed in to get a steady shot with minimal shock.. I'm gonna attempt to make something this weekend... finally have some free time.. I hope... but you guys have given me some great motivation to building one... keep up the good work..


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Have you looked at putting one of these between the camera and the mounting plate?
http://www.mcmaster.com/#vibration-damping-mounts/=drfsk4
page 1368 part # 9376K27


----------



## Jtrader (Jul 26, 2009)

Just went to the garage and made one up in 10 minutes. Works pretty good and I set it where I can see the screen and push record with my finger while aiming. Just have to remember to keep my bow aimed at target/deer after I shoot lol.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

here is mine that I made. 1 x 1 alum angle, I put pouron foam all over it and double layered where the flip will mount. It was an adhesive backed foam rubber. I havent yet put it on to try it out. The hole that is visible is where it will mount to the bow via the stud on the stabilizer, and the small leg of the angle is where the flip mounts...due to the foam you cant really see the hole, but its there. I'm hoping that the foam will absorb as much vibration as possible before it transfers through to the camera. If it works, I'll doctor up those silver edges with some black paint or a sharpie.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks very nice... Let us know how it shoots. I will be working on a couple ideas this weekend if I get time around doing some packing!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

loworange88 said:


> here is mine that I made. 1 x 1 alum angle, I put pouron foam all over it and double layered where the flip will mount. It was an adhesive backed foam rubber. I havent yet put it on to try it out. The hole that is visible is where it will mount to the bow via the stud on the stabilizer, and the small leg of the angle is where the flip mounts...due to the foam you cant really see the hole, but its there. I'm hoping that the foam will absorb as much vibration as possible before it transfers through to the camera. If it works, I'll doctor up those silver edges with some black paint or a sharpie.


How did it work?


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

wondering what the inquisitive minds of AT DIY would think of a mount like this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260779596998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm... Well you would be able to strap it to the Riser of you bow maybe, but I would still wonder how the Vibration would be doing that. From what I have seen, most risers experience quite a bit of shock, but for $3 who knows, might be the best thing out there. I have not had much time to work on any mounts, as I am worrying with a cross country move in less than 4 weeks.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

walnuts4x4 said:


> wondering what the inquisitive minds of AT DIY would think of a mount like this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260779596998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I think you will have way to much vibration with that one....you won't be able to get the straps tight enough to hold the camera from the hard sudden shock from a bow....IMO.....but I could be wrong...........By the way I got a smaller bolt that runs thru the riser and painted everything flat black....looks good now


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

It worked good until I broke the flip. The screw I used bottomed out, causing a component to snap off the circuit board. I took it to work and had the part resoldered on, and wouldnt you know I left the board on my desk at work. It'll have to wait until tuesday before I can put it all back together and try it out.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm very interested in this mount technique too. My bow is a Z7xtreme. I use the Mathews Quiver, but I dont shoot with it mounted. IT would be awesome if you could get some sort of shorty screw with a hand knob, or use a wing nut vs a hex nut for quick removal/install.


----------



## jhenney64 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rgarbarino said:


> Here's what I did. I have a GoPro that comes with all different kinds of mounts. I used a handle bar mount and put it on my stab.


how is the video from the GoPro mounting on your bow? I tried several ways to mount my GoPro and all of them are knocked off target at the time of the shot due to bow shock. I am hoping when I get my new to me 2010 mathews reezen 7 that the problem with bow shock will go away and I can get it to stay on target not jump when the shot goes off.

Jeff


----------



## mboss13 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a Vado Creative camera, anyone know how to rid it of the sound upon turning that on? I searched around, but I am afraid there might be nothing left but to wrap it in camo duct tape to lower it.....?


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys, been following your thread here and there since my wife got a Flip for her Birthday last month. I fully plan to confiscate it during bow season!

Ive been looking at your designs, and I think I may have come up with a decent one for myself. I have a Fuse 6.5 Carbon Connection stabilizer, which has a 3/4" fiber bar that is just wide enough to place a cushioned tube clamp with a bolt tap-off.














At the clamps bolt tap-off, Im going to mount a rubberized "plate", and attach some of my old LimbSavers to further deaden the vibration. Think it might be effective with my stabilizer? Maybe Ill get a chance to put this all together and test it out this weekend.

Great ideas so far guys!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Cool......post a vid when you get a chance.....early doe season starts here on Thursday.....hopefully I can get some footage to share on here.


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried attaching their Flip to their stabilizer using the Flip Action Tripod? You can get them on Amazon for $7! I think with enough padding to dampen the vibration, you should get a pretty clean picture, plus you wouldnt have to go through trying to design something that works.

Can anyone post a video using the tripod so we can see the amount of vibration on the shot?

BTW...Jason, LOVE the avatar! I grew up in Whitehall, just north of Muskegon. Huge MI fan too!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well in my case, I get the metal free here at work. My time really isn't not that much of a factor, because I like doing this kind of stuff, and as far as coming up with a Design... That is DIY, try and design something that will work, and work well. That is all part of the fun and anguish on DIY. I have not bought any parts that I have use to try and make a mount.


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fresno Dan said:


> Well in my case, I get the metal free here at work. My time really isn't not that much of a factor, because I like doing this kind of stuff, and as far as coming up with a Design... That is DIY, try and design something that will work, and work well. That is all part of the fun and anguish on DIY. I have not bought any parts that I have use to try and make a mount.


Id prefer to make something as well, but I have a feeling my wife is going to end up buying one for her camera anyhow, so if its just sitting here, ready to go, then why not use it.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Note to self.....make sure you have more camera light....lol Shot this doe this morning....upset at myself #1 not enough camera light #2 I thought she was at 45 yards found out she was at 40 yards so you'll see what happens, if you can see it  I ended up shutting the camera off to fling another arrow. If you run the video at 720p you can pick it out alot better......so take it for what it's worth....by the way there were 3 of them their one was off camera under me.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one I made tonight with a piece of support bracket. I haven't tested it yet but should be able to this weekend. I put some rubber washers between the stab bolt and bracket and between the flip and nut. Hopefully that will keep the shock down. Sorry for the grainy pics (cell phone).


----------



## thunder_sticks (Sep 21, 2011)

What if a guy ordered or found something similar to this to mount the camera to the bracket with?


----------



## ultraclassic01 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Kodak Playsport with Insane Archery mount*

Put this together over the winter. Eight more days here in Southern Illinois before the first arrow flies and the Playsport goes to work.


----------



## SquirellNutkin (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's my two cents on the camera mount idea. I have no experience with compound bows, but I've been a photographer for 30+ years and I work with a Steadicam operator so my opinion is based mostly on what we do to dampen vibration. The flip is a fairly light camera and consequently has little inertia so any vibration applied to it will cause it to move. Dampening the vibration is a good start but since the camera is so light that won't help as much as it would if the camera were heavier. (think kicking a foam block versus a cobble stone) What would probably help more is to isolate the camera from the shock and maybe add a tiny bit of weight to the camera (I know, I know but maybe you could add a few reps to your workout to compensate for the extra weight on the bow) to increase the camera's inertia. Making a frame that the camera could be suspended within (like a gimble system made form rubber bands) might allow the bow to vibrate without transferring the motion to the camera, especially if it were a bit heavier. Probably you could even calculate the forces and come up with some real numbers for weight and moments. I was only half paying attention in physics and that was over 30 years ago. Don't mean to butt in on my first post, but I thought it might help you get a clearer shot when deer season arrives.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a test video from this morning. It's got a little bit of vibration but not too bad for a first attempt.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pine Tag said:


> Here's a test video from this morning. It's got a little bit of vibration but not too bad for a first attempt.


Not a bad first attempt.....keep tweaking it..................not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Anymore updates fellas? I just found this thread and love it. Gonna try to make something this week as well. Wish me luck.


----------



## Naemion (Sep 30, 2010)

I made on the other day. I just took the right screw, put it through the end of my Trophy Ridge stabilizer that came with my bow, you know, this one:










When I shot the video, this is what I get.






What do you guys think?


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Naemion said:


> I made on the other day. I just took the right screw, put it through the end of my Trophy Ridge stabilizer that came with my bow, you know, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good....very little vibration....I love seeing all the different types of camera mounts....keep em up!!!!


----------



## fishheep1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

This along the same line, i am going to try to use my ipod to record a kill shot this year. I used a piece of aluminum, drilled a whole on it and bent to shape. the ipod slides right on to the mount useing the slot at the bottom of the gel case.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

The only thing that is bad about aluminum is that it is so light that it vibrates really bad....alot of us tried that at first and it was bad


----------



## fishheep1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

first try at it, it seems to work better now that i have attached them to the stab. made two of them one for my son and one for me, just wnt to see if we can get a kill shot. season starts saturday so i will try to perfect it with time


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

This is what I did for my zx3.

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab75/5forks_photos/d1f3a65f.mp4


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

5Forks love the rubber bushings on your mount thats probably the ticket for killing the vibrations. I gonna check home depot this afternoon but not sure if they have that type of thing. Where did you find the ones your using? Thanks Hows the video work out?


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Heres my contraption. Used a Tstrap, bent it short and cut bottom with grinder. Also found rubber corks at chome depot that worked perfect as vibration dampeners. The holes in Tstrap on outside edge are perfect size for 1 inch drywall screw heads that I screwed down into corks. I put them with the large end down like a the shape of a bell imagining that vibration would travel down and outward, just a guess. Cut a piece of rubber and glued it to the metal. Drilled a hole through both for a thumb screw that would fit camera. Also put thumbscrew through a rubber cork probably overkill but I had extra piece. This was second attempt and fount that the t shape worked so much better because the straight piece of metal was too skinny and the camera hung off unsupported. Also found that the longer one was to whippy and vibrated too much. This one is short and stiff with very little vibration and I can trurn flip cam on with knuckle of pointer finger. Lets see if I can post the pics. Was very very happy with video results better than I ever imagined


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully these load with 3 pics and video. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

C Svach said:


> Hopefully these load with 3 pics and video. Fingers Crossed.


Here's my question......How are you gonna be able to shoot with a broadhead with the camera in the way?


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Clearance is about 1/4 inch as the fletching goes over. The angle of the pics is deceiving. I have a QAD ultra pro rest that is above the camera when it is set. My videos turned out great, just gotta figure out how to post it. I cant upload it direct to link so I think I have to get a youtube account to link it.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

C Svach said:


> Clearance is about 1/4 inch as the fletching goes over. The angle of the pics is deceiving. I have a QAD ultra pro rest that is above the camera when it is set. My videos turned out great, just gotta figure out how to post it. I cant upload it direct to link so I think I have to get a youtube account to link it.


Very interested in this, can't wait to see the video......Hurry up already


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

So I got some live video with my stab mount but unfortunately it wasn't with the flip. The battery pack evidently got bumped and was loose (i thought it was dead) so I switched over to the digital camera. Picture quality sucks but I was happy to get one on film so close (6 yards) and it was my first live filming attempt. I almost let one fly but it's early in the year so he got a pass. The area I was hunting was right next to a powerline and it was really thick in some spots. I could see the saplings moving and could hear him but couldn't see him. He hung around for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

C Svach said:


>


Looks great!!!!


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jason46873543576843621 could you opine about how one could attach a work bench or kitchen sink to thier bow?..Im interested in hearing about this...thanks.


----------



## jumper_89 (Jul 29, 2009)

This is the mount i used. Works very well. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-Bicycl...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2314c6954a

It fits on my fuse sidekick stabilizer perfectly.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hunter2678 said:


> Jason46873543576843621 could you opine about how one could attach a work bench or kitchen sink to thier bow?..Im interested in hearing about this...thanks.


Bout time you showed up....now go away and GO BLUE


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Any new videos? I added another rubber washer to mine and I'm heading out in the morning to see how it does.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pine Tag said:


> Any new videos? I added another rubber washer to mine and I'm heading out in the morning to see how it does.


I'm heading out to the woods Sunday morning....I added a 2 inch bolt thru the bracket that goes down below the camera and added a bunch off washers to it and a nut to hold the washers together for weight to absorb the shock due to the Flip camera being so light....it made a big difference with the shock factor....gonna test it out on a deer


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

[VIDEO]

Steeper incline than I thought at 30 I put 30 pin low and 20 was at her shoulder. She flinched last second and just hit some hairs off her. Next time Ill use 20 yard pin. That way Ill hit her weather or not she tries ducking the arrow.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Anybodyelse been out gotta be some new mounts and video out there!!!!!!!


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one I forgot to post from later in bow season.


----------



## thunder_sticks (Sep 21, 2011)

Check this out, doesn't seem like much. Wonder if it would transfer to a bow mount idea.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

How does it attach? and to where? The video quality looks pretty darn good though.


----------



## Sporkx6 (Dec 21, 2011)

Four foam squares, foam sheeting, two pieces of sheet aluminum, and two zip ties? Well, the price is right.
I imagine you'd use this with the angle iron or other mount to attach it. Also, how would it do with the shock of a bow vs the gentle vibration of a heli (or in his video a quadcopter)?


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone been having trouble with the flip cams turning off on the shot? Mine has been doing it sometimes, but not others. I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

This is my setup for next season! I fixed the problem with the cam turning off, the batteries would come slightly dislodged on the shot so I lined the inside of the battery cover with camo moleskin, which is what the outside is covered with. Videos should be up later!

View attachment 127080


----------



## thunder_sticks (Sep 21, 2011)

> Four foam squares, foam sheeting, two pieces of sheet aluminum, and two zip ties? Well, the price is right.
> I imagine you'd use this with the angle iron or other mount to attach it. Also, how would it do with the shock of a bow vs the gentle vibration of a heli (or in his video a quadcopter)?


I think it is actually silicone, just thought maybe the concept might be transferable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 102 (Sep 17, 2007)

Several years ago, when I first got into video work, I tried many variations of bow mounted cameras. I even tried a few hat mounted gadgets.
I discovered very quickly, after capturing a few hunts on film, that the quality of the SHOT sequence (shot execution) was always poor at best. There was simply NO WAY to completely eliminate the shock of the arrow release. THe best I ever achieved was accomplished through extreme bow dampening, stabilizer balancing, and camera shock adaptations (similar to several seen here). Once I achieved the best I could with mounting te camera, I went to work on the bow and ARROW. THe heaviest arrow I could shoot helped considerably in lessening vibration.

But in the end, the after shot footage was always poor because it was difficult to zoom in at the shot moment and even harder to stay on the deer as it ran off. Besides all that, it only took ONE TIME to damage the cameras hard drive and all was lost.

I ended up with a stand mounted camera that was both quiet, shock free, and LIGHT weight. I can get the shot on film but the run off is absent.

THere is simply no sustitute for a good camera man.


----------



## Sporkx6 (Dec 21, 2011)

The circles on the bottom and the very bottom of the mount plate may be silicone rubber, but the rest looks like foam of some type. -- Could be something like this: http://www.cshyde.com/Silicone/siliconefoam.htm

The reason I am adamant about foam is that helicopters can only carry a very light payload and a heavy silicone rubber wouldn't be the way to go to keep it light.


----------



## thunder_sticks (Sep 21, 2011)

Right in the ad that I linked to.....

Constructed from long lasting materials:

Thin light weight Aluminum. 

Special formulated, silicone jell dampers that will function in any extreme outdoor temperatures.


----------



## Joshsmit56001 (Oct 9, 2011)

Here is my Iphone 4s bow mount. It is made out of a bent piece of aluminum and an otterbox iphone holder


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Question, I have a samsung video camera. It is a palm one but still I feel too big. But I do have a small Fuji digital camera that has some video capabilities. Say your gonna be on a long stalk. Do you wait till you get within range to push the start button? I mean I can see the battery going dead if u left it running the whole time. And then you would have to hold the bow up in front of you the whole time to record. Or are you guys just using the camera to do a quick record of your draw, aim and shot? I think this is a kick ass idea. Nice!:thumbs_up


----------

